# All 3 cylinders on driver side not firing



## Twin_Turbo_300zx (Apr 19, 2010)

I recently replaced all of my injectors, my head gasket, timing belt, water pump, intake mani gasket and some other gaskets and misc parts.

The car ran alright for a few weeks then had a weird loss of power there was a small fuel leak I fixed the leak and nothing changed. 

I recently discovered the ecu was throwing a knock sensor code, I had connected the Knock sensor to the wrong plug so I swapped the plugs. The car ran slightly better but not right. There were no codes after that. 

I decided to check and see if all of the cylinders were firing and discovered all 3 on the drivers side were not firing. I replaced the ptu with no change. I am going to ohm the injectors, check for power to the injector and check for spark on all the coils but with all 3 not firing I see there being a problem elsewhere. 

Any help or suggestions on what to try would be great.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Twin_Turbo_300zx (Apr 19, 2010)

:wtf:Well I quickly checked to see if there was no spark or no fuel and both looked fine. I tested voltage to each injector and each coil and I checked the injectors them selves. I am thinking maybe somehow the valves got messed up or the timing belt slipped a gear. That or somehow all 3 of those cylinders rings are having issues at the same time or all 3 coil packs went out. I am going to pull the plugs and do a compression test asap. I will swap the coil packs to the other side or test them while they are out.

If anyone has suggestions please let me know.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Sounds like your on the right path.


----------

